# pink, chalky, ewwy, gooey, yuck yuck pepto-bismol



## FuzzyWuzzyBooBoo (Aug 3, 2003)

I take it everyday maybe 3 or 4 times. Is this bad? ::burps:: see, I burp alot too. eww! uhhh.... anyone live in the US....maybe the midwest?


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Does that exceed the normal dose? If so just mind you don't get bismuth toxicity, it could kill you.


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hey FuzzyGo Midwest!!! I'm from Illinois.Are you in Kansas or Missouri??


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I love pepto used to drink it for fun when I was a kid...back before everything killed you


----------



## FuzzyWuzzyBooBoo (Aug 3, 2003)

Kill me you say? hmmm... I guess I should cut back a bit. It is kind of like a security blanket I guess.... uhhhh.....for lack of better words. I'm in KS but like 2 feet from MO for whoever wanted to know.


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

Have you tried the chewable tablets of pepto? they're much better if you don't like the gooey stuff







I'm from IL too... just outside St Louis. yay midwest!Kate


----------



## asXtheXsunXsets (Aug 15, 2003)

yeah ... i take the chewables a lot (keep them in my wallet at all times). It's helped me a lot to keep my IBS more C than D i think. If you take it that much though you might want to get the OK from your Doctor just incase.-matt


----------



## radar079 (Aug 11, 2003)

I dont take the pepto stuff, too yucky. i am 15 min from the St.Louis Arch, on the east side, but not in East St. Louis


----------

